# Memphis dry rub ideas



## archeryrob (Sep 5, 2018)

I have really interested in dry rubs and sweet dry rubs. My M-i-L sent us up from she found down in Memphis and I have fell in love with a few. The best is Fat Larry's in Bartlett, then Germantown Commissary. She also sent this one Corky's and I thought that was plain as paprika.

Anyone familiar with these and have recipes similar to them I can start with. I love using this on deer roasts and ribs and everything. I fillet out deer roast and roll with rub, Swiss cheese and ham and man that is good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2018)

Try calling Fat Larry's and see if you can purchase their rub. Someone here may have had the rub you are talking about and maybe they have cloned it but I would not bet the farm on that happening. Your best bet may be to Google Memphis Bbq Rub Recipes and see if there is one that sounds close...JJ


----------

